# Extract Recipe Clone Of Miller Genuine Draft



## johno1975 (10/5/15)

Hey guys,
Does anybody know of or know where I can find a good extract recipe for a clone of miller genuine draft?

Cheers
Johns


----------



## MHB (10/5/15)

A friend of mine was a brewer at Bluetongue who were making MGD under licence, I toured the brewery, have seen what they used and have talked to him about this and a couple of other beers.
MGD contains a shed load of micronized Maize (corn) and liquid glucose (both shipped in special from the US), brewed as an over gravity beer with all the hop added as extract after fermentation.
Personally I think it pushes the boundary between beer and alcoholic soft-drink and have difficulty understanding why one would want to drink let alone make it, in any case it is a beer that would be very difficult to brew with extract (technically difficult for a skilled grain brewer for that matter) especially getting the maze content into it, I don't know of any maize extract.

Short answer is -sorry don't know of an extract recipe, would suggest you look at BYO magazine and search for any info on the beer or related products, if you look at the recipe for Heineken you will get some good information on brewing with Maize.
Mark


----------



## indica86 (10/5/15)

MHB said:


> MGD contains a shed load of micronized Maize (corn) and liquid glucose (both shipped in special from the US), brewed as an over gravity beer with all the hop added as extract after fermentation.


Wow.
That is disgusting.


----------



## MHB (10/5/15)

indica86 said:


> Wow.
> That is disgusting.


Personally I agree, interesting technical challenge, but - well its not why I brew.
M


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/15)

About the closest you would get to an American lager with extract would be to use a tin of Coopers Canadian then instead of brew enhancer or LDME, put in a couple of tubs of maltose rice syrup from your nearest Chinese supplier. You don't say what your location is in the sidebar but it's widely available in most capitals that have a chinatown.

And use a neutral lager yeast such as S-23 fermented as cold as possible as you don't want any ester character at all.

Then lager the shyte out of it for a couple of weeks at near freezing.


----------



## Weizguy (10/5/15)

Not sure if this helps, but MGD has a characteristic banana hint in the background, as anyone with reasonable (beer-tuned) taste-buds can attest.

That may help your choice of yeast, or not.

As for extract, I also suggest a Canadian blonde extract, but to get the right colour and flavours, you will have to step up to mash brewing. BIAB may be your best bet, or maybe a mash-brewing friend that you can contract out, help on brew day or split a batch with.
I'd use Wyeast 2007 (American lager) or equivalent, unless you have access to the Miller yeast, via contacts in CUB.


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/15)

As Les sez, the way to go is AG if you really want to approach clean lagers. I've made Corona knockoffs, for example, that have impressed rusted-on Corona drinkers. Here's one next to the real article.





As others have posted you would then have the ability to mash maize (polenta is a cheap and excellent version) or rice like the American mainstream breweries do, and even do a version of their "cereal" or "cooker" mash that gives the characteristic grainy background to most of their offerings.


----------

